# Telly viewing!



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, 
3 weeks after having major back surgery, once a selective viewer has now become a reluctant friend of TV, especially in the afternoon when having the instructed 2 hours laying flat.
I became a pundit of the Winter Olympics, now I'm onto 'House Guests in the Sun', 5 people take turns over the week to wine, dine, entertain the other 4 and have one of the guests stay the night, providing breakfast next morning. They are then rated by the 4 for effort etc. The overall winner gets 1000 euros.
Last week it was based in Spain, next week it is in Cyprus. Mon- Frid, ITV1 @2pm GMT.

After that comes 'Place in the Country', followed by 'Eggheads'!!

Roll on when I can get back to normal life.
Geraldine


----------

